# cheyenne indian for rear of 740s



## 110983 (Mar 30, 2008)

hi all
we been looking for a cheyenne indian for the rear of our new 740s, looked at a few people that sell plastic wraps etc. does anyone know were we can get a indain on a horse, size around 20x30 that would go under the rear bathroom window.

many thanks.


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*cheyenne indian*

Hi you have not put what units cms or inches there are normally dealers at the shows i had 2 indians on my rv done at the shepton show, but cannot remember the guys name. sorry cannot be more helpful. take care mick


----------



## bkjk (Feb 5, 2007)

hi the best place is at the shows a guy called Aussie Graphics he can build up pictures out of different bits to make it individual to u, various colours and any size. has some ready made or makes to order also comes to your van to fit if u wish. regards BK


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

can't see why anyone would want to plaster a lovely motorhome with dreadful looking plastic cut-outs of red indians,,,,, each to his own


----------



## 110983 (Mar 30, 2008)

the size would be in inches but i was only looking for a small decal to following the theme of cheyenne.I dont want to cover the whole of the rear of the motorhome. still ive seen many rv/motorhomes/caravans with many designs over the years.

please keep the posting coming.many thanks.


----------

